# NEW PRODUCT! String Snot Press Release



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Contact: Matt Minshall FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Phone: 614.623.3144
E-mail : [email protected]
Web: www.30-06outdoors.com 



STRING SNOT BOW STRING PROTECTANT IS “SNOT WHAT YOU THINK.”
2010 ATA Show Attendees Were Among the First to Witness This New Product with the Funny Name.


January 2010 Columbus, Ohio ATA Trade Show Attendees got a first glimpse of the new “String Snot”, a 21st Century approach to traditional bow string protection by .30-06 Outdoors LLC.

The “Modern Approach” claims Matt Minshall (Managing Member of .30-06 Outdoors) is in the fact that String Snot is a precise blend of wax, oil and grease which revives bow string fibers and all but eliminates string feathering. “String feathering slows bow speed down,” says Minshall. 

Heat Displacement Technology (HDT) plays a vital role in the effectiveness of the product as well. HDT reduces and in most cases eliminates heat caused by friction; string friction causes pre-mature bow string wear and inhibits performance.

Surprisingly half the weight of traditional wax, String Snot is 100% odorless, 100% waterproof and also non-freezing. Treated strings will take on a slick and silky sheen that won’t collect dust and debris. So it’s only fitting of the product’s Tag Line…String Snot, “NOTHIN’ SLICKER”

String Snot is part of the SNOT family of lubricants, including Rail Snot and Arrow Snot – all products designed to help prolong the life of equipment and increase their efficiency. Each features state-of-the-art technology and similar benefits as String Snot at an affordable price. 

If you would like more information on this or the rest of the “Snot” products, please visit your local sporting goods retailer or www.30-06outdoors.com 

.30-06 Outdoors LLC was founded in 2007 to provide archers and shooting sports enthusiasts a fresh and economical source for their gear needs.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Bump for a great new product.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Would be nice if we could find this product on your website somewhere! :faint:


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Elk4me said:


> Would be nice if we could find this product on your website somewhere! :faint:


Definitely helpful to be able to find the product!


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

*awesome product*

We sell this at our shop and it is an awesome product. the arrow snot we have been using at the 3D shoots most of the time you just apply it once maybe twice on rare occasions and they pull easy all day. the string wax is also very good to use.:wink:


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I really like the wax, It says on the the string .. to 3d's in 2 weekends and I haven't touched the string after applying the Snot.

Best I have used


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*here you go!*



Elk4me said:


> Would be nice if we could find this product on your website somewhere! :faint:


http://www.30-06outdoors.com/

tom


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe I'm just not seeing it....I can't find it on the website.

It re-directs you to another dealer....and it's not on their site......


Would like to try it out........but can not find it...


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

*String Snot*

Hello,
Is this wax used in the process of building strings also, or is used for the string after it is being used by the shooters?
Thank you,
Raymond


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Raymond 1 said:


> Hello,
> Is this wax used in the process of building strings also, or is used for the string after it is being used by the shooters?
> Thank you,
> Raymond


I would suggest pming some string manufacturers and asking them this question. It was designed for use of the shooters.


----------

